# New Mattel Set



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Just returned from Target after picking up a new set from Mattel. Same old figure eight set with the Synkro & Iridium in the set. The difference is the colors. The Synkro is yellow & black with the #8 on the front, and the Iridium is Lime green and Green, The graphics are identical to the last set that came out. The Iridium is also the smaller of the two previous ones made. The set sold for 29.99


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

docsho said:


> Just returned from Target after picking up a new set from Mattel. Same old figure eight set with the Synkro & Iridium in the set. The difference is the colors. The Synkro is yellow & black with the #8 on the front, and the Iridium is Lime green and Green, The graphics are identical to the last set that came out. The Iridium is also the smaller of the two previous ones made. The set sold for 29.99


it's a shame.. why cant they come back with cool nascars and newer cars.. but thanks for letting us know about the new set.

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Frikkin lazy. If Mattel was an employee of mine, they would have been fired years ago.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

I was in Target last night and saw another new set. It is the CARS Tokyo Street race set. It must be based on the new CARS movie. It has Lightning McQueen and Mater, both with big wings on the back. See Mattel can make new cars IF they want to. We can only hope for others!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

is this Cars set HO?


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok well this section is for Slot cars not diecast guys,there is a section for diecast,so please keep this section for slot cars only.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

?

Looks like a slot car set to me:

http://tinyurl.com/37bgxna


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I dunno if that's from the new movie... On Disney Channel, over the last year or two, they have released several Cars shorts called "Mater's Tall Tales". Funny stuff, actually. One ep is called "Tokyo Mater" and has him done up like in the link Deane posted, so I'm thinking that's where they got this from. 

Last I read, the new Cars movie has Lightning McQueen going to Europe. But then again, years ago I read an article about the storyline for the unreleased Toy Story 3 that was being worked on, and it said that the main plot problem was going to be that Buzz was recalled for safety issues, and we see how accurate that was...

--rick

edit: wanna watch Tokyo Mater?






"I'm... STAAWWWWWWWWK!" rofl


----------



## scottman2007 (Oct 16, 2007)

ok if it was that slotcar track,my bag ,its ok to post about that ,kinda cool looking Mater slotcar though


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Happen to have a UPC number on any of those Mattel sets? Preferably the the Cars set, but either would be fine. I'd like to get my Daughter and myself a set. Target up in Marquette,MI said having the UPC number would make it easier for them to order. 

Thanks


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*Target Seattle area*

This is what I found in the Seattle area target.

Does anybody have info Disney Mater set?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Daughter was not even interested in the Synkro and Iridium set. She said if they had the Cars set that is the one she wants or just separate Tyco or Mattel cars. 

Mattel really needs to get a clue. There are people that still have interest in the HO line. I would hope they could at least put out more Classics.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Mattel seems to have discontinued the wall-wart power packs that used to be available on their service site. I think that's a sign of bad things looming for future sets.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

440s-4ever said:


> Mattel seems to have discontinued the wall-wart power packs that used to be available on their service site. I think that's a sign of bad things looming for future sets.


Everything is coming out D-battery powered now I think.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

440s-4ever said:


> Mattel seems to have discontinued the wall-wart power packs that used to be available on their service site. I think that's a sign of bad things looming for future sets.


 Oh I think they gave up on electric sets a few years back. And I wouldn't doubt it has more to do with legal liability than economics.

Joe


----------

